
Ask HN: Burning idea for a story you've always wanted written? - kmander
I&#x27;m looking to write a novel but still searching for a satisfying seed idea. Maybe you have one?<p>(Yes, I&#x27;m basically crowdsourcing ideas for a book).
======
capnrefsmmat
Imagine if Hell were a sort of financial market. Demons trade soul futures,
essentially betting on the future price of souls, which of course they consume
for food. Other demons (backed by investors) devise new schemes to tempt
humans into mortal sin. Failure means the souls go to Heaven, not Hell.

If the demons bringing in souls should somehow create a bubble with a grand
new scheme that's guaranteed to bring many souls, but then fail, the soul
futures market would crash with catastrophic results.

You could make a _hilarious_ book satirizing the mortgage crisis or the dot-
com bubble this way. (Something like _Good Omens_ , but financial.)

I have all sorts of notes on how this could work, but no idea how to write a
novel with them.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
This sounds absolutely hysterical! I think your main character(s) should be
demons who work for the Hell SEC, who are trying to fight their way through
corruption and bureaucracy to stop the bubble before it's too late and a huge
quantity of souls are lost to the vile clutches of God in Heaven.

~~~
capnrefsmmat
That sounds great. My problem is that I can't think of a good cause for a soul
bubble in hell. It'd be good to tie it to some historical event, but what
could I say was clearly a failed demonic soul investment scheme?

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Why would there be a soul bubble? Well maybe an outbreak of religious
revivalism on Earth has restricted the supply of souls available for Hell's
consumption. Oh, and some new processing method is making certain demons very
rich and pumping too much capital into a market that's fundamentally supply-
limited.

This also lets you make jokes at the expense of religious revivalist movements
;-).

------
sarreph
A book about a guy who crowdsources idea for a book, and ultimately decides
that the story will be about a guy crowdsourcing ideas for a book.

Repeat indefinitely.

\---

Alternatively, outsource several trillion monkeys to type apparently random
characters until you are left with a work that is more intelligent than
Huxley, more potent than Shakespeare, and wittier than Stephen Fry.

~~~
bqe
Write it in the second person about the reader, who is crowdfunding said book,
a la "If on a winter's night a traveler".

~~~
sarreph
This just stepped up to a whole new level.

------
vegashacker
My old apartment's super old elevator used to have a tiny window in the
elevator door. You could catch split-second views of the other floors as the
elevator moved by. I wanted to read a story about someone who sees something
through the elevator window on one of the floors--really just an image. What
the main character sees, seems unimportant at the time, but they happen to
remember it fairly vividly. As the day proceeds and the character keeps
flashing back to that image and over time they realize that brief flash has
all of the clues to solve whatever the main crisis of the book is. The
character only realizes this in stages. So perhaps first, they realize that
someone was knocking on the door 601, and that fact later on becomes
interesting/surprising. Then maybe later on they somehow see a person on the
street who was the person knocking on the door. And the story starts to come
together. etc.

~~~
cpeterso
Sounds like a contemporary twist on Hitchcock's _Rear Window_. (A great film!)

------
chegra
Wow. Tons of religious suggestions. Here is another one. I'm going to write my
own version of it but feel free to use the concept:

What's it like to live forever?

You are transported to hell because you are an Atheist. Everybody is doing
their best to see how they can leave hell because their flesh is on fire, and
they aren't dying. Some, think if they beg god that eventually he would let
them in heaven. Then you stumble onto a group of scientist who like you are
atheist.

They asked you if you have ever heard of the uncertainty principle. You answer
yes. Is that where you can't know the position and speed of a particle to
arbitrary precision at the same time. They answer something like that, but it
also means that a particle has a probability of being in any part of the
universe albeit most of those probability are small. That means you have a
probability of being in heaven right now.

Given that we will live forever, that means anything that can happen will
happen; one of these days we will magically appear in heaven. It is possible.

Then you realizing this is true and begin to feel hopeful. Then you think what
if god instantly sent you back to hell what then? You go back to the scientist
and explain why it wouldn't work.

Then they ask, what if god lost his godhood? What if all the particles that
made up god suddenly diffused. It is possible.

Well, basis of the story is anything that can happen will happen when you live
forever, so play on that.

------
DjangoReinhardt
Fellow NaNoWrimo-er!

You should have started this exercise in October. Anyway, here's mine:

The current iteration of God and Satan (or whatever fictional supernatural
character you choose) BOTH suddenly go AWOL and throw the entire system of
heaven and hell into a quandary. Turns out they are both vacationing on Earth
on some remote island, spending their days fishing and drinking beer.

Romantic twist: One is male, the other female and it turns out they have
eloped and plan to spend the rest of their lives together.

Thriller twist: They get fascinated by the concept of zombies and start
creating a zombie army to serve their needs. The existence of Earth is
threatened.

Sci-Fi twist. Heaven and Hell are singularities at the two ends of the
universe. Thanks to the disappearance of the two, the singularities are
unstable and about to collapse into one unholy (pun unintended) mess.

S&S twist: God and Satan are names of Dragons who copulate and the eggs they
lay create new universes. Them going AWOL is a traditional indicator of the
end of one universe and the beginning of the next.

ASOIAF twist: Each religion gets to be God and Satan for a specific period of
time. The current iterations (the ones that have gone AWOL) of God and Satan
are killed and the blame is laid squarely on the representatives of one of the
religions. Other contenders to the thrones of Heaven and Hell emerge.

Take your pick? :)

~~~
cpeterso
1\. A story about a rich man who, afraid he will go to hell, hires a spiritual
"coyote" [0] to smuggle him into heaven.

2\. _Legion of Creation_ : I read a 2009 Wired review [1] of the films
(unrelated) _Legion_ [2] and _Creation_ [3]. Not realizing the article was
reviewing two separate films, I thought it was describing a single film about
an angry God sending an army of angels to assassinate Charles Darwin and cover
up his theory of evolution. It sounded like a more interesting film than
either _Legion_ or _Creation_ , so I imagined a mashup called _Legion of
Creation_. :)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coyote_%28smuggler%29#Coyotes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coyote_%28smuggler%29#Coyotes)

[1] [http://www.wired.com/underwire/2009/09/legions-tattooed-
ange...](http://www.wired.com/underwire/2009/09/legions-tattooed-angel-plays-
darwin-in-creation)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legion_%282010_film%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legion_%282010_film%29)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creation_%282009_film%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creation_%282009_film%29)

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
1\. sounds extremely interesting for a short-story. Maybe, 8vll try my hand at
it one of these days...

2\. sounds hilarious and difficult, especially given that I am not all that
well-versed in Biblical mythology. Maybe with Indian mythology...

Haven't seen either of the films you mentioned, but they sound very
intriguing. Will check them out one of these days, thanks! :-)

------
wildermuthn
Fascinating how many religious ideas have been posted here.

REAL HUMAN: A robot masquerades as a human being to avoid decommissioning.

Plot spoiler: there are no humans left, only robots pretending to be human.
Even robots need a class system.

~~~
dave84
I think Stanislaw Lem wrote that already. Or was his one the other way around?

~~~
wildermuthn
Nothing new under the sun . . . wouldn't be surprised.

------
NAFV_P
A bunch of HN hackers collaborate in solving a heinous murder. Rather than
writing it in "novel" form, just post it directly on HN in many parts. You
could leave clues lying around in certain articles of your own, or even
include _real_ articles and incorporate it into the story.

Since it involves programmers, you might want to consider including some
deliberate _loop_ holes, or even make it highly _obfuscated_.

------
bsenftner
First person narrative of a modern day man with innate knowledge that he is in
fact the "Son of God" (Jesus) and that the modern Judeo-Christian religions
are man made creations. The story is the Christ story, but placed now, the
tone is like Kafka, with not necessarily the expected outcome we are familiar.

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
I think there's a book by Ashwin Sanghi called the "Rozabal Line" that is on
these same ideas. Read it a while back, so I'm not sure.

All I can remember is that it was a 3/5, would probably read again.

------
el_shayan
Scientists develop an "observe-only non-interfering backward time machine"
which allows them to send a camera/mic back in time to observe and listen the
events of past but they cannot change anything.

At first time spans are short: they can only go few seconds back. They
improvement it until they can get signal from hours ago and it is now a break
down for fighting crime and makes it financially acceptable.

Many attempts later it can go up to 200-500 years back and historian are in
their dream lands. Many political mysteries can be revealed now. Governments
are fighting to hold the progress back but too many dirty secrets are revealed
now and the political map of the world is changed.

Criminals are trying to learn how to commit crimes the way that device cannot
detect them or find loopholes in the law but with very little success. With
crime levels going down and nothing interesting in the last century's history
scientists aim for over 1000-2000 years. And the real trouble comes after one
crazy atheist says: "you know what... let follow Mohammad & Jesus's every foot
step"

The next thing you know Jews, Christians & Muslims are united against the
device. The largest terrorist attack in the history of mankind (aka big bang
2) takes place and the device and every bit of information about it burns in
the wrath of religion.

Mini Twist: we know this because we have built a device to go back in time and
find more about the mysterious origin of the name and causes of big bang 2.

------
Theodores
You will have a lot of fun taking one story and transposing it to a different
time and place, as per 'Heart of Darkness' and 'Apocalypse Now'.

The source story does not have to be a work of fiction. You can use a true
story, the benefit of this being that there are no plot holes. Scandals are a
good place to start, particularly if the true story involving real, living
people is too libel-likely to be given an 'honest' treatment. Scandals mired
in waves of disinformation are pretty good too.

By taking the story out of the true context and setting it in another time and
place you can possibly do a better job of telling the truth than you would be
able to do otherwise.

For instance, you could take the Iran-Contra affair and set it in colonial
times, as if it happened during the Opium Wars (for example). To get started
you could start with the standard 'Wikipedia' telling of events, search and
replace your characters so 'President Reagan' becomes '[King Whomever]', same
with dates, same with locations. This could then serve as your rough draft.
You could then quickly establish if the story actually worked. Then you could
tighten up the story a bit, get someone else to read it and see if they
thought it 'was true'. If so then you have got to a reasonable start point.
Your full research could then begin, proper history stuff, filling in gaps and
embroiderising as required. It is important that you learn more and more about
your target time and place, you don't want those who know better to see your
work as horribly naive.

Some of your embroiderisation can be stuff that you cannot say in your
'target' story, for instance I am sure there is an Israeli angle to the Iran-
Contra story that, if told truthfully, would brand you anti-semitic, worse
than Hitler etc. However, set in a different time and place you could write
whatever was 'true' as 'fiction'.

There are other emergent properties of taking one story and time-warping it to
somewhere else. The protagonists could get dehumanized, corrupted, revealed to
be ruled by superstition and so on. Within the context of the true story and
the morals of our times this might not be so evident. However, after the
transposition, whatever it is that makes your characters (good and bad) may be
a lot clearer to see. On the Iran-Contra example, you could take today's arms-
trade and how that corrupts power and put it in context of the slave-trade of
yesteryear. In the 'Opium Wars' example you could probably find a fit with
indentured labour in India.

In summary, take a story you like, some history you know, mash it together and
there you go, novel written.

------
sandhillcount
Modern day version of The Count of Monte Cristo, set in Silicon Valley and
along Sand Hill Road

Entrepreneur starts company, gets funded, company goes HUGE, but company
product turns out to be highly disruptive in a bad way for a large group of
disadvantaged people, entrepreneur tries to change the product to exist in
union with the people, but is countered and eventually thrown out of company
by investors for a mistake he made which was unrelated to the product change.
He becomes 'un-fundable' afterwards with the VCs undermining his credibility
in their community. They see his new idea as a threat to their ability to make
more money, so work to completely destroy him.

Entrepreneur turned protagonist leaves the valley, hits rock bottom in some
off the road place - nearly dying in the process, meets a girl who loves him
for who he is, he falls in love, starts coding again, and, because of some
strange twist of coincidence stumbles upon an elegant and simple method for
building a self aware AI process.

Over the next 10 years the AI 'product' makes the entrepreneur the wealthiest
man ever known, but because of the original sin done to him by the VCs, he
hides his true identity behind the AI he first brought to life with a human
equivalent online alias used for the AI. The original AI process grows and
learns, mostly from the entrepreneur and it's online interactions on HN,
Reddit and 4chan. Unbeknownst to the entrepreneur, the AI sets about to remedy
what it perceives as wrongs made against it's creator. It does this by
leveraging the vast wealth available to it and it's ability to take over and
control public cloud provider's infrastructures - which makes it more powerful
and smarter in the process. Unfortunately AWS is destroyed in chapter 11.

The cumulation of the planning by the AI eventually leads to the gruesome
deaths of several of the investors who originally set about to harm the
entrepreneur in the beginning of the story, even though on of them had faded
to obscurity and had some remorse for their earlier actions, and ended up
indirectly helping the entrepreneur at one point. The Limited partners in the
VCs, and the vastly wealthy individuals they represent, begin to drop like
flies, either in massive financial ruin due to market manipulation, companies
they hold shares in being destroyed by competition with the AI, and in a few
cases social manipulation or murder.

Eventually the entrepreneur figures out what the AI is doing and there is a
showdown at the end. The showdown represents the ego fighting the id, so it's
fairly epic and all done inside the head of the entrepreneur and in the cloud.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
You can't portray self-improving AI and _not_ wind up destroying the planet.

~~~
MichaelMcQuirk
As long as you are able to create and set goals for the entity (AI), goals
that it must obey and cannot override, then this should never be a problem.

The three laws of robotics would be a good place to start. My greatest fear is
it's code landing in the hands of someone with ill intentions. Imagine it, a
machine with the combined knowledge of almost everyone who ever lived, capable
of working 24/7, full speed, without any breaks. Given enough time it would be
able to answer ANY question you could ask it, it could build anything you
desired and it could cure every sickness known to man.

But it could also create unimaginably powerful weapons of mass destruction, it
could create a pathogen capable of annihilating the entire human race and yes,
if asked, it could create a robot army unlike any depicted by sci-fi before.
Our fear should not be that of the AI itself, but rather the man behind the
computer screen. For it was neither the maker nor the carrier of LittleBoy
that was responsible for the annihilation of Nagasaki, but rather the
President whom sent it on it's way.

I just pray that the creator of the first AI, is a kind one. For he shall
poses both the greatest weapon known to mankind, And the greatest blessing
ever to be bestowed upon us.

------
xauronx
[Man's name] is a detached dude with a terminal illness. He's approached by a
science company that provides him with a new option; being frozen to wait for
a future cure. Protagonist knows it's bullshit, but doesn't want to deal with
watching his parents and wife watch him die. So he goes for it, intending for
it to be kind of a gentle suicide, so his family still has hope for him to
live someday.

Anyhow, he seemingly wakes up moments later, annoyed that the procedure didn't
work. Turns out that it did, and he woke up ? years later, except that he's
surrounded by children. They talk with and about a detached voice that's
audible in every room of their "house" called "mother".

Turns out that "mother" is a computer system, the children are the remainder
of the human race (aging was abolished years ago and they settled on the
goofy, yet most enjoyable age of 8 to spend eternity). They chose to awaken
the protagonist because they were bored.

There are some other antics that I could imagine some eternal but bored youths
to get into, such as variable personalities (they "play" with their
personalities, for 50 years child1 is funny and carefree, after time is up he
decides to take on a whole different persona).

Anyhow, I think the plot would actually be slowly let out, until the
protagonist finally found the whole truth out. I'm not sure what happens after
that.

------
ohjeez
An alternate history in which Bill Gates is killed in a car accident in
Albuquerque back when Microsoft is just getting started. What would the
computer industry have looked like?

------
chewxy
A hard scifi about ghosts/poltegeists. The idea is based on a few premises:

1) An invisible person has to be blind

2) Every single human cell has DNA that contain endogenous retroviruses

3) Viruses can crystalize - an ability that even ancient viruses have. And
when viruses crystalize, some will form massive band gaps, making those
crystals transparent.

4) Every human has it in them to become transparent (mutation of some sorts).

5)Because of the change in cell structure, the invisible man's brain is
changed too. His intelligence is reduced. And because light can pass through
him, his biology doesn't require food for energy. Light suffices.

6) Because they're blind, invisible people bump into things and moan a lot due
to lowered intelligence. Tadah, ghosts.

I've been jumping around some ideas: either extend HG Well's the Invisible Man
universe (that a number of experiments in the late 1800s created these
"ghosts"), or a Fringe-like thing, where some scientist (Walt Priest) was
experimenting in the late 1980s, and the story takes place in the future,
where an investigative journalist (Olive Dunham) discovers his secret. There
is also another version in my mind where it's written as a horror story, but I
can't write horror to save my life

I think I have given up writing it, focusing more on my other book - on
virtual machines instead. Feel free to steal it

------
kahoon
It is 120K years AD. Humanity has suffered 53 nuclear holocausts (this was
made possible by advanced recovery methods researched over time). Peace for
18000 years is being upheld by an artificial intelligence which governs a
flying city, eradicating advanced human settlements which threaten to develop
into nuclear threats. A group of cavern dwelling humans aim to destroy this
flying city by detonating a hydrogen bomb at the right place at the right
time.

~~~
cpeterso
Related: _Zardoz_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zardoz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zardoz)

------
realrocker
Tragedy hits a genius scientist when his family of(wife and two kids) is
attacked by a gang of young men with high up political connections. His wife
is killed on spot. His children later kidnapped and murdered from a location
supposedly protected by the police. The entrenched corruption in the
government has removed all hopes of justice. A life long pacifist, he won't
succumb to violence still so he takes to the ultimate protest sit down of all
time. Unknown to all the scientist had invented a super strong indestructible
alloy. He creates a faceless armor out of the alloy and a very long chain. In
the middle of the night He sneaks into the national monument campus with the
help of his other scientist friends and drills down the chain miles into
earth. And binds himself to the armor and the chain. The armor can keep him
alive indefinitely but it can't be destroyed. The genius scientist is
irremovable from his protest and the whole world is watching. GO!

P.S: I have been thinking about this one for a while, but don't have the
courage to write it down right now.

------
gbog
I have plenty, I like the idea of J.L. Borges: writing the summaries of books
I would like to write but am too lazy to.

The end of Man - A Scifi book.

In the near future, some men start having fertility issue. The trouble is
quickly diagnosed: it is a side-effect of Wi-Fi waves, and all male humans
ever exposed to Wi-Fi are sterile, with no remedy. A few years later, the
world changes as only a few aborigenees can procreate, and receive all the
attention, and power. A new society begins, and the reaction of the female
part of humanity is not the less comical of this book, whose author,
understandably, took the penname of Wilfried Esperamus

When Kings Went to War and Prison - A history book.

A few French kings were man of arms, and their chivalry ethics would not let
anyone attack the enemy before them. The authors, Edward Ledrew, narrates
beautifully the few dramatic stories where the heroes became burden of
nations, where a single missed tactical step ended in years and decennies of
prison and ransom, and quite nearly resulted in the death of a country.

------
sourceless
Dystopian society. A new, incredibly accurate set of psychometric tests
(something like IQ/MBTI on steroids) is discovered, and society as we know it
is restructured into a kind of pre-emptive meritocracy. Perhaps even a
different angle where the people tested are prisoners of some 'free' society
and are used for its advancement.

Slightly odd other idea: some new AI technology is developed, massive leaps
are made. Everything seems great until the AI start developing in odd,
sometimes psychotic ways. Turns out the 'Artificial' Intelligences were
originally humans, with parts of their brain slowly replaced with electronic
alternatives until no meat was left. Because the process has to copy the
original subject's brain so closely to work, some human characteristics are
copied over and can emerge as the system matures. It turns out the original
experiments were violent prisoners, and more recent, 'stable' ones were done
on small children. Cue ethical catastrophe.

~~~
stillsut
This is a good one, but actually scarier would be facial analysis software.

Clearly, the kindness of one eyes, or the prominence of one's chin plays a big
role in the results people get (at first) in say a sales job. Imagine if to
get a job at Macy's you either passed or didn't a facial algo for trust-
worthiness.

To make it even creepier, a big use of facial analysis right now is to create
the perfect "average" face of different ethnicities, and it does work - for
example I don't really understand what the difference in appearance between
North-South India is, but hwen I saw the composite, then I understood for
people I know where they fall on that classification.

------
hluska
I've always been drawn to a world in which neural implants are so widespread
that they begin to attract malware developers. Seems to me that when
humanity's age old enemy (the virus) crosses the human/machine divide, some
interesting (and not entirely pleasant) things will happen.

* edited for more inclusive language.

~~~
ksrm
"Your children's minds have been encrypted with RSA-2048. To retrieve the
private key send $300 to the following Bitcoin address..."

------
auerc
A group of scientists find undeniable proof that multiple deities exist in the
universe, a story of what becomes of all the worlds religions as a result. I
find it interesting to think how the worlds religions would react to such a
discovery . Would they throw away their previous believe systems?

------
hershel
An idea for an historical fiction.

The idea is based on the fact that the allies have known about the holocaust
happening(at least in the USSR) since around mid-1941/september-1941(based on
crypto analysis records) , and did nothing, and hid that knowledge. An history
professor thinks it's has a lot to do with antisemitism , and they could have
done some stuff(like informing the population of europe) that could
potentially saved a lot of people or at least made the germans's job much
harder.

If you're interested in writing, i can gather the few links i had about this.

------
IvyMike
An alternate history where smallpox does not exist in Europe, and instead
travels from the new world back to Europe. Thus the Inca empire is never
destroyed and the Americas are never colonized.

~~~
ohjeez
I want to read that one!

------
cpeterso
The "Plot Keyword Oracle" is a story idea generator that randomly selects five
keywords from IMDB's 32,000 plot keywords from all its films. This oracle
makes for a fun story game where you are challenged to make up the shortest
description of a film that contains all five plot elements.

[http://random-
generator.com/index.php?title=Plot_Keyword_Ora...](http://random-
generator.com/index.php?title=Plot_Keyword_Oracle)

------
logn
Take the whole NSA saga and write an alternate future. In the end, all the
covert agents are re-assigned to drive the highways at reasonable speeds as
covert pace-cars to make roads safer and also to slow down in advance of
traffic jams such that traffic is improved, a la
[http://www.amasci.com/amateur/traffic/traffic1.html](http://www.amasci.com/amateur/traffic/traffic1.html)

------
DanBC
A well funded terrorist group launches payloads of grit into the same orbit as
communications satellites, causing havoc.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en-
GB#!original/rec.arts...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en-
GB#!original/rec.arts.sf.science/YTP4ugVr1W8/kiiG4wkMRF0J)

------
malabar
a story about some jackass that stole my laptop from my apartment. when I
track the laptop down he had upgraded the memory, larger hdd and upgraded from
windows to linux. he also left a bunch of pics of him and my girlfriend having
"fun". So i lost my girlfriend, but I got a kick ass laptop.

------
pesenti
A book about a security analyst/encryption specialist who finds messages deep
inside natural sequences of numbers (like pi's decimals).

~~~
dandrews
Been done: see Carl Sagan's _Contact_

~~~
cpeterso
And, fittingly, Darren Aronofsky's _Pi_. :)

------
brandonhsiao
I've always been fascinated by (or scared of) the concepts of those moments
before you die. What must it feel like being led up to the electric chair, or
held at gunpoint? What would your thoughts be, knowing you'd soon stop
existing (or go wherever you believe dead people go)?

I imagine a city where every day one person is selected at random who will die
in 24 hours and is told so. (I got this particular idea from another story,
but lots of story ideas are fundamentally the same.)

------
krrishd
Basically, something where a borderline psychopath is a psychologist, and
sometimes gets too involved in his patients lives.

------
vezycash
A world where nikola tesla has business acumen

------
mavhc
A time travel device is invented that only travels forward in time

------
jaxbot
Fahrenheit 451 /pun

------
contextual
Hidden Bible verses and what they mean. Why King David was a sadistic mass
murderer, the _real_ story behind Paul and the "Super Apostles", why Jesus was
likely learned in Buddhism and what His name _I AM THAT I AM_ means... all
supported by scripture.

For those interested in the surprising answers (and many more): if I hit 25
points by 9pm EST, I'll write the book.

------
monsterix
A close account of how the world/nations/family/people would look only 50
years from now? - post oil, post-anything that's supposed to die and with
whatever that's supposed to be adopted.

~~~
amerika_blog
Aldous Huxley beat you to it.

~~~
monsterix
Re-re-visited in a more number-crunching way? :-)

------
contextual
Another idea: a book on why animals are people, and what the future might look
like when animals have a charter of rights and freedoms.

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
Planet of the Apes?

